# Scotland in April



## grom-met (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I have about 8 days available to get away in the second part of April from my base in Spain and was thinking about flying up and checking out Scotland? I was planning on hiring a car and staying in hostels/cabins etc.

I geuss most importantly, what is the weather/snowfall like at this time of year?

Ive read all about 7Stanes, but would like to check out further north weather permitting, can anyone suggest a plan to get around and take in the best trails scotland has to offer in 5 or 6 days or so?

We are on 29 singlespeeds and dont mind a good dose of technical riding...

Thanks!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Weather is good at the moment. Did 100+km today.

Trails dry and firm, snow mainly gone. It's brilliant. But being Scotland this can change tomorrow 

For the real Scotland go to the Highlands. Aviemore, Inverness, Strathpeffer.

If you want to shown around by 29er riding SS types, then Strathpeffer is worth a visit. It also has several good loops and the course used for the StrathPuffer 24 hour race passes close to it. Ask at Square Wheels in Strathpeffer.

Monster Bikes beside the Caledonian Canal (Inverness) is a tiny shop worth a visit. The owner Mark races downhill, but is a good guy who knows all the interesting tracks around Inverness.

If you like a bit of a climb and an exciting descent with brilliant views, then a visit to the tracks at Golspie will be worthwhile. Andy, the mechanic at Square Wheels is a regular rider of it (but likes to take the piss out of SS riders in a good natured way) 

Bear in mind that in Scotland you have unrestricted access (within the bounds of decency and good manners) so any track that looks interesting is a track you can ride.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

The snow was almost all gone last week but, there has been some severe weather in the last few days (emergency weather warnings issued) and it's forcast to last another week. Trains getting stuck in snow drifts, landslides, flooding, hordes of locusts.....


----------



## boristhespie (Nov 29, 2009)

snow on high hills still but disappearing fast. Weather a tad minging the now but meant to get better.

Don't get totally caught up the "highlands is the real Scotland" guff. You will find trails everywhere and don't miss out the east coast neither. Hills, cliff trails by coast, mountains forests etc.

Scotland is as small or as large as you want it to be.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

boristhespie said:


> ...Don't get totally caught up the "highlands is the real Scotland" guff...


But they are.

The other stuff, you may as well ride in England (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

bwahaha. I don't think England has anything that can be compared to 7 Stanes.

I'll throw Mount Keen into the mix. It's one of the most stunning trails and the most difficult I have done.

1500m of climbing over 34 miles.


----------



## boristhespie (Nov 29, 2009)

Glen Tanner Curcuit? Tell me, do you know Superfinlay perchance?

Mental frostbike lover.

http://blip.tv/play/g4BD%2BPV9Ag%2Em4v

http://blip.tv/play/g4BD9eBdAg%2Em4v

The Highlands and Islands are just one part of the coutry. 7 Stanes is not in the Highlands. Where I am from, Angus, has many a mountain trail alongside cliff trails and farm trails (all wild). Mix it up.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

I *might* have ridden with him at some point but no, I don't know him.

Firmouth/Fungle routes are good in that area too. Been a while since I rode them.


----------



## boristhespie (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah the Fungle is where he got his frostbite. Result of mid winter urge.

All these mountain roots in Angus and Kincardine are great.

Sadly (depending on how you view it) ignored by many dazzled by the West.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Totally! I have riddden trails all over the UK and still think NE Scotland has some of the best riding.

With some of the trail signs here no wonder people don't know about the good stuff:


----------

